Ask HN: What are some good resources for learning Algorithms and Data Structures? - chinmay185
======
ruraljuror
Coursera's Algo part 1 starts in 2 days.
[https://www.coursera.org/course/algs4partI](https://www.coursera.org/course/algs4partI)

------
jcr
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithms](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithms)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithm_general_topi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithm_general_topics)

[http://www.algorithmist.com/index.php/Main_Page](http://www.algorithmist.com/index.php/Main_Page)

[http://www3.cs.stonybrook.edu/~algorith/](http://www3.cs.stonybrook.edu/~algorith/)

[http://www.nist.gov/dads/index.html](http://www.nist.gov/dads/index.html)

[http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/](http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/)

[http://akira.ruc.dk/~keld/teaching/algoritmedesign_f05/Artik...](http://akira.ruc.dk/~keld/teaching/algoritmedesign_f05/Artikler/)

------
meta_pseudo
Never hurts to go through basics one again

[http://introcs.cs.princeton.edu/java/40algorithms/](http://introcs.cs.princeton.edu/java/40algorithms/)

[https://github.com/careermonk/DataStructureAndAlgorithmsMade...](https://github.com/careermonk/DataStructureAndAlgorithmsMadeEasyInJava)

------
brudgers
I learned a lot in Roughgarden's course on Coursera:

[https://www.coursera.org/course/algo](https://www.coursera.org/course/algo)

but I'll be first to suggest going to font of computer science that is _TAoCP_
, not because you're likely to understand most of Knuth, but because it's
unlikely that anyone will understand half on the first pass, so there will be
something else to learn for a really long time.

Good luck.

------
minthd
I think it depends on what you want to achieve.

If you want to design algorithms, and not just reuse an algorithm from a
catalog:

"Introduction to Algorithms: A Creative Approach: Udi Manber" Is very good.

If on the other you;re interested in a an extensive srvey of algo's and data-
sturcutres, see"Algorithms and theory of computation handbook", by atallah. It
has 2 volumes.

------
facorreia
I learned it back in the 1980s from "Algorithms + Data Structures = Programs"
by Niklaus Wirth.

There's a more recent edition available: "Algorithms and Data Structures".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1921125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1921125)

------
ninetax
Skiena's Algorithm Design Manual is really great, it's pretty comprehensive.

[http://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steven-
Skiena/...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steven-
Skiena/dp/1849967202)

------
chinmay185
Thanks. I am mainly interested in learning about dynamic programming and graph
algorithms.

~~~
rajathagasthya
MIT OCW's Intro to Algorithms by Erik Demaine and Srinivas Devadas is an
excellent resource to learn about DP and graph algorithms.

------
chinmay185
Thanks for all these links.

------
samfisher83
clrs=bible

